# Searching for someone in Hungary



## csabi (2006 Március 16)

Hello everyone......This is a longshot but I'll try it anyway. My name is Zambo Csaba. I'm looking to find two friends from Hungary. I'm now 30 years old but I went to elementary school in Hungary. We used to live in Budapest/Bekasmegyer 3.kerulet. When we left Hungary I lost contact with two friends ( Erdos Erika & Csizmadi Agi ) and when I went back the first time they both moved and I never found out where. It is of course impossible to do a search of anykind from here because these last names are so widely used in Hungary. As I said this is a long shot but I've seen stranger things happen. If there's anyone who might know them or know a way to find them I'd love to find out what has happened in their lifes......Thank you


----------



## Spanky (2006 Március 16)

Hey Bro,
<O</O
In view of the fact that most of the people who could help you are in Hungary, chances are they do not read or write in English.
I think you might have a lot better chance of getting a response if you were to ask in Hungarian.


Good luck with your search.


----------



## csabi (2006 Március 16)

*Spanky*

I agree with you, however I can't compose the words that good in Hungarian. I've tried and it sounds horrible.


----------



## andika (2006 Március 16)

Az nem baj Csaba,csak nem mindenki érti meg és akkor nem igazán tudnak segíteni!

Senki nem fog semmi rosszat mondani ha nem minden helyes,hidd el!


----------



## Spanky (2006 Március 16)

csabi írta:


> I agree with you, however I can't compose the words that good in Hungarian. I've tried and it sounds horrible.


 

Not to worry. Give it a shot. I guarantee no one's going to laugh at you.
I was 13 when I came to Canada 36 years ago, and with a little practice got right into it.
People are pretty cool on this site, so they won't give you a hard time.

Having said that, my cousin resides in Bekasmegyer and his son would be the same age as you.
By off chance, you might have known him.
His name was Kelemen Laszlo.
I know it's a long shot, but one never knows.

cheers


----------



## csabi (2006 Március 17)

*Spanky*

Hey Sapnky.....That's incredible. That name sounds so familiar. Of course I went back many times since to the neighbourhood but so many things have changed from the time we left and desipte of the fact that I was very young when we left I still can't forget about my childhood friends. We used to live at a street called Sarkadi utca 5. I wonder which forum I should post this in Hungarian, cause obviously I can't post it here. Any suggestions?


----------



## BaboonBro (2006 Szeptember 20)

Valaki tudom hol van a Popovics csalás Miskolcról?
Az apja neve Láci, most nem emlekszem az anyja neve.
Egy lány volt, most ö 41 éves van: Ediná.

Did that make sense?
I met this family several times in the 1980's.


----------



## black sheep (2006 Október 24)

BaboonBro írta:


> Valaki tudom hol van a Popovics csalás Miskolcról?
> Az apja neve Láci, most nem emlekszem az anyja neve.
> Egy lány volt, most ö 41 éves van: Ediná.
> 
> ...


Probaltad mar a tudakozot?


----------



## black sheep (2006 Október 24)

black sheep írta:


> Probaltad mar a tudakozot?


Vagy
www.miskolc.hu


----------



## orflex (2007 Január 22)

My english is not so good, but if I could help anybody to translate his text, I will be glad to practice my English (English - Hungarian - Slovak).


----------



## orflex (2007 Január 22)

Hi Baboonbro, I have found a person called Popovics Edina on the iwiw server. If you send me some text, I can resend it her, maybe she is the right woman


----------



## orflex (2007 Január 22)

Hi Csabi, I have found 3 Erdős Erikas from Budapest on the iwiw server. Write me more about the girls you are seeking for, I can resend them your mail.
Zsuzsa


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 22)

orflex írta:


> My english is not so good, but if I could help anybody to translate his text, I will be glad to practice my English (English - Hungarian - Slovak).


It is free,or you charge me?


----------



## orflex (2007 Január 22)

Amigo írta:


> It is free,or you charge me?


 
its free - természetesen ingyen - samozrejme zadarmo

for not very long texts. Im a graphic designer watching a monitor all day, so I have no time to learn English. It could be a very nice way to "do-something-for-my-English". I have never learned English in language-school, Im an "AutoDidact" - selflearner, so I would enjoy it.

Regards,
Zsuzsa


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 22)

Orflex,I don't need anythink.I can do myself but thank you for your co-operation. You are very kind.


----------



## szilvi15 (2007 Július 4)

*learning*

dear writers and readers!

I would like to learn in english . Can everybody help me?
Thanks Szilvi


----------



## Spanky (2007 Július 8)

szilvi15 írta:


> dear writers and readers!
> 
> I would like to learn in english . Can everybody help me?
> Thanks Szilvi


 
I would like to learn english. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 10)

orflex írta:


> its free - természetesen ingyen - samozrejme zadarmo
> I have never learned English in language-school, Im an "AutoDidact" - selflearner, so I would enjoy it.
> Regards,
> Zsuzsa


I am in the same situation. I learnt for years by books, but i think it isn't a great way to learn English. Now I can read or write in English, (a little bit)but the listening is difficult to me. Do you know any tecnique to prac tise listening on your own?


----------



## klari (2007 Július 11)

Koroknay Bela írta:


> I am in the same situation. I learnt for years by books, but i think it isn't a great way to learn English. Now I can read or write in English, (a little bit)but the listening is difficult to me. Do you know any tecnique to prac tise listening on your own?


 
Take a vacation to England or North America.


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 11)

klari írta:


> Take a vacation to England or North America.


Yes! It's a good idea, but I have no enough money for it


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Július 11)

Koroknay Bela írta:


> I am in the same situation. I learnt for years by books, but i think it isn't a great way to learn English. Now I can read or write in English, (a little bit)but the listening is difficult to me. Do you know any tecnique to prac tise listening on your own?


BBC prime, MTV, VH1, BBC, CNN ;-)


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 12)

These aren't good These are too fast and difficult for a beginner
Some of my friends suggested to watch DVD films wint original language.
They told: I will understand more and more.
But I understood not any, so I think, this way to practise listening is good only for advanced learner.
I think I must go to an English teacher


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Július 13)

Hi Bela,



Koroknay Bela írta:


> These aren't good These are too fast and difficult for a beginner
> Some of my friends suggested to watch DVD films wint original language.
> They told: I will understand more and more.
> But I understood not any, so I think, this way to practise listening is good only for advanced learner.
> I think I must go to an English teacher


 
Correction (more or less):
_These aren't any good. These are too fast and difficult for a beginner. Some of my friends suggested to watch DVD films in their original English. They told me that I would understand more and more. But I did not understand any of it, so I think practising listening this way is good only for advanced learners. I think I must go to an English teacher._

First of all, you have to understand that live speech is NEVER going to slow down for you; if you want to learn spoken English, YOU are the one who has to pump up your own speed. 

No, it will NOT come to you in a single day, nor will it happen all at once. It is a slow and gradual process, even for people who have a firm grasp of syntax and grammar, and a rich vocabulary to boot. 

In the beginning, for several months you will barely catch a word or two from an entire sentence. Even for people who are already fluent in reading and writing English, mastering live speech (both understanding and conversation) can take up to 2-3 YEARS - and your grammar is not up to their level yet.

You can, of course, go to an ESL teacher, but only one of two things are likely to happen: a) your teacher will slow down his/her speech to give you the illusion of success, which is a nice experience, but as soon as you leave his/her classroom you are back to square one, and still being unable to understand anybody else, or b) s/he will speak to you as CNN does - in which case you are paying a lot of money for frustration you can already get on your cable TV for MUCH cheaper... 

Regardless, your best bet is still the TV channels suggested by Puszedliufo - and yes, those DVDs. Their main advantage is that, in the process of listening, you are also expanding your understanding of grammar, syntax, vocabulary, slang, etc., AND you are getting it all from the most authentic source - as opposed to someone who (in most cases, regrettably) is barely two words and a participle ahead of you, and probably knows the language less than the average street-cleaner in downtown Toronto...

My only advice is this: DO NOT BE AFRAID, NOR ASHAMED, OF YOUR MISTAKES! ONLY those people make mistakes who TRY to achieve something; people who sit back and give up do not make mistakes - but neither do the dead. 

When I came here, I worked as a nighshift line worker in a factory, and many of my colleagues kept picking on me for my 'stupid' English and my insistence on trying anyway; they said I should stick to my mother tongue instead, as English is impossible to learn anyway. Today, I teach; they are still working in the exact same factory, in the exact same shitty job they did 18 years ago...


----------



## gnomnome (2007 Július 27)

You can go on VOA specialenglish page. There are daily news in mp3 files for foreings with few words and slow speech.


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 30)

There is a great magazine with CD "SpeakUp". You can find it at the newsagents.
Try it, iI think it's great, for practise listening!


----------



## pallagi68 (2007 Augusztus 10)

*hol keressetek...*

Sziasztok!

Magyaroszágon legkönnyebben közösségi oldalakon lehet keresni. Kicsit macerás meghívót szerezni, de megéri.

pl. www.iwiw.hu

itt mindenkit megtaláltok


----------



## tsakneked (2007 Augusztus 19)

*iwiw meghívó*

Hi! The first thing: I'm not good in English. If somebody wants "iwiw" invitation, please write message me. I give invitation that petition from IWIW. I give invitation suddenly one. Please write me, and i ask. And in exchange for invitation, i would like you correspond with me. I learn in english but i can't pay english teacher, it is too expensive, and i would like abroad correspondent who help me in letter writing, and who correct my mistakes and faults in my letter. What do you think my offer? have a nice day:Ani


----------



## jordan777 (2007 November 23)

hello e.one


----------



## garyballdy (2007 December 5)

Still no answer?
Hello!


----------



## garyballdy (2007 December 5)

Searching a family or their roots:
http://genforum.genealogy.com/hungary/


----------



## Ridita (2019 Január 26)

BaboonBro írta:


> Valaki tudom hol van a Popovics csalás Miskolcról?
> Az apja neve Láci, most nem emlekszem az anyja neve.
> Egy lány volt, most ö 41 éves van: Ediná.
> 
> ...


Is it a chance that she is the girl you want to find?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...179608.-2207520000.1548535112.&type=3&theater


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 11)

It may be easier with facebook nowadays. Have you found them?


----------

